# ►► How to set TPLINK WR740N with BSNL broadband 2MBPS ? plz help. I'm getting low speed. URGENT..!!



## kool (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi guys,

Previously i was using only *SIEMENS ADSL TYPE A* modem which came free with BSNL BB 2mbps Night unlimited plan (2am-8am). Now recently i Bought *TP LINK "TL-WR740N" wifi router* for connecting my android mobile and tablet.

I did all hardware setup as mentioned in manual. and then did software setup default where i selected* PPPOE* and entered username & pwd given by BSNL, also i've set WPA pwd. Now my problem is that, before this for connecting internet I've to click on dial-up shortcut only and i can connect/disconnect by just right clicking in system tray network icon.

But after setting all these wi-fi router, my internet is always ON mode in my PC.  I've only 1.5GB data plan in day time and night unlimited. I've two queries:
1) How to *connect/disconnect internet manually* in PC like dialup?
2) Previously it was very fast loading any page of sites, but now its very slow. My BB plan is 2mbps, but i'm *getting low speed*. How to solve that?


----------



## baiju (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: ►► How to set TPLINK WR740N with BSNL broadband 2MBPS ? plz help. I'm getting low speed. URGENT.*

Open any browser and type the ip address of the modem. It is usually 192.168.1.1 and is printed at the back of the modem. Enter username and password as admin. Then set the modem to bridged mode for dial up connection. I think it is under DSL settings. Can post the exact steps tomorrow.


----------



## kool (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: ►► How to set TPLINK WR740N with BSNL broadband 2MBPS ? plz help. I'm getting low speed. URGENT.*



baiju said:


> Open any browser and type the ip address of the modem. It is usually 192.168.1.1 and is printed at the back of the modem. Enter username and password as admin. Then set the modem to bridged mode for dial up connection. I think it is under DSL settings. Can post the exact steps tomorrow.



192.168.1.1

not working

just nw login from tplogin.net and admin as username & pwd.

Now in network>>LAN 

MAC Address: 	
IP Address: 	
Subnet Mask:


The Tp-Link Router provides six connection types for WAN to connect to the Internet,

they are “Dynamic IP”, “Static IP” , “PPPoE”, ”BigPondCable” , “L2TP” and “PPTP” For configuring the WAN.


*Now how to select BRIDGE connection? *


=======

more details on this link TP-LINK TL-R4299G Dual-WAN SMB Broadband Router WAN Settings | Tp-Link Home


----------



## baiju (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: ►► How to set TPLINK WR740N with BSNL broadband 2MBPS ? plz help. I'm getting low speed. URGENT.*

I'm not using the exact model as yours. This is how my page looks like. 

*i50.tinypic.com/2v8pspj.png

In the above image you can see the option bridge mode.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: ►► How to set TPLINK WR740N with BSNL broadband 2MBPS ? plz help. I'm getting low speed. URGENT.*

bridge mode only allow one connected device to access net.for simultaneous net access on more than 1 device pppoe mode is must.also slow page loading may be due to incorrect MTU setting.


----------

